# St Barts Forums > Timeless Tips - A Great Place To Start >  >  Calling St Barts from U.S.

## andynap

I notice a new Timeless tip about calling SXM. Maybe this could be added.

----------


## tim

011 590 nnn ?? ?? ??

"nnn" will be either 690 if you're calling a cell phone or 590 for all other calls.

----------

